# Money "invested" or "wasted" on your ride



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

How much? And list them.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

not as much as you who spent $20k in 1 month. 

wheels - 1300 
body kit - 3500 
mirrors - 120 
rear roof spoiler - 800 
suspension - 400 
chip - 500 
exhaust - 300 
rs4 tips - 200 
intake - 180 
bsh catch can - 200? 
2009 buttons - 250 
video input - 160 
tp centercaps - 50 
hr sway bar - 100 
stern brace - 120 

total $8180 LOL. 

****in waste of money


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

its definately an expense for me vs an investment, however i also don't "save up" to buy mods, only use that particular weeks free cash that i would otherwise spend on cocaine and hookers 

Anyways heres so far in cdn funds which happens to equal US funds today  

(prices include installation) 

500 - Eibach coils 
450 - Votex sides 
650 - Magnaflow Sport 
1160 - KW V1 
100 - 8mm spacers 

total = $2 860 

To come : 

280 - EvoMS V-flow 
500 - Votex 09+ front lip 
1000 - RNS-E 

Projected total = $4 640 

Thats fine with me, nothing wasted other than buying both coils and coilovers with 4 months. 

Happy modding :thumbup:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't want to add it up!!! 

I've invested a lot, infact I'm currently investing more into it.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

the car + mods are all purchases never investments... with these kinds of cars there is no investment...


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*You have to pay to plaay!*

Tint $200
APR Flash $700
Tinted side markers and repeaters $100
Enfig ipod interface $150
Monster mats $200
Bilstein coils $900
Aspherical side mirrors $100
Votex Rear spoiler $150
Votex side skirts $100
Euroject catch can $200
Kumho Exstas tires $400 
Dog-bone insert $40
OEM Roof rack and 3 bike holders $400
VAG Com cable $200

$3840


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

I can think of nothing that you add to your car as a mod that would classify it as an investment. Add it if you want to but it's not an investment. As said above, neither the car or the mods are investments. 

Can anyone think of anything they are going to add (or have added) to the car that will increase it's value more than the mod cost?


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Invested :laugh:


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

FreeGolf said:


> the car + mods are all purchases never investments... with these kinds of cars there is no investment...


  I have my life savings in my car ... what do you mean?


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> the car + mods are all purchases never investments... with these kinds of cars there is no investment...


 Investment gains aren't always in the form of capital...


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

BrandonF said:


> Investment gains aren't always in the form of capital...


 Also why is everybody thinking "investment" means you are going to make money on it? I have lost money on some investments such as stocks, etc. The way I see it is that it is an investment, not by putting me financially in a better place, but by making the car more fun and enjoyable. Some things can't be measured in ROI. 

I added my list up last year and I was at about 15k


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

UGH...where to start, some parts on this list have been replaced with others 


GIAC + $500 
APR $500 

Zimmerman rotors & hawk pads $500 

APR RSC full Exhaust $1200 

Vogtland Coil's $1000 
Stern rear subframe brace $200 
Neuspeed rear sway bar $375 

EVOMS Intake $350 
Neuspeed Dog bone $100 
BSH catch can $150 
VF Short shifter $150 
VF Motor mounts (all 3) $575 
Autotech fuel pump $400 
Eurojet full FMIC with up pipe $1000 
Eurojet Catch can $300 
Eurojet Valve cover $475 
Eurojet S3 relocation kit $275 
Eurojet CAI $350 
Forge DV $200 

FK headlights $250 
OEM BI Xenon $1000 
Side markers/turn lights $150 
Tint $200 
RS4 steering wheel $800 
A8 Airbag $450 
Raderwerks nobel rims $2750 
HID FOGs digital balasts $150 
GLI pedals $175 
Audi TT switch $89 
Titanium package grill $175 
Euro LED +09 tail lights $550 
Votex full kit $350 + paint $500 

Valentines 1 Radar $500 

Total= $16689 

it kind of hurt to put that all down in a monetary value...Im sure there is more i can't think of...Damn 

Still to come 

Some type of turbo upgrade 
BBK 
LSD 
Motor Build:banghead: 

It never ends


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

damn rubish u paid MSRP for everything. u crazy.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> damn rubish u paid MSRP for everything. u crazy.


 I got some deals here and there but there were also some hidden installation costs that i didnt even factor in. 

and yes im crazy, its a phucking sickness


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

[/B]


Uber-A3 said:


> Also why is everybody thinking "investment" means you are going to make money on it? I have lost money on some investments such as stocks, etc. *The way I see it is that it is an investment, not by putting me financially in a better place, but by making the car more fun and enjoyable.* Some things can't be measured in ROI.


 My thoughts exactly! If it leads to further enjoyment of your car then why not. Very few hobbies or recreational activities can be considered an investment. And hell, even making repairs or doing upgrades on your house isn't really going to earn you a return anymore, unless you bought in the last two years!


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Jesus I have never actually added it all up.... But with buying and selling. I rarely buy anything new.... so i'll list what I paid for stuff 

Paid for car 15k with 40k of miles 

Ebay grill - 200 shipped 
Sonar headlight - 270 
Euro tails - 370 
Votex kit, mold, and paint - 1000 
BSH catch can - 80 
BBS wheels and tires - 1300 
Neuspeed Intake - 150 
Eurojet grenade dv - 175 
Airlift Full bags kit from bagriders plus random bits for build -2400 
Exhaust - 700 
O.CT Chip - 500 
Carbon engine cover - 150 
side markers bumper marker - 80 
Tint - 150 
Osir knob- 60 
GTI pedals- 60 
carbon wrapping - 30 
Roof rack - 400 
VDO boost gauge - 30 
Ipod dice - 70 
ash tray delete - 40 

~8200 paid in stuff, :banghead: 

But I also sold a fair amount of stuff as well, i'd say after I sold a lot of stock parts, but I also bought stuff that didn't work out so I'd say it evened out to 8k overall.But i'm also trading old wheels for more body work...... haha. Oh hell its probably about 10K but I did sell a fair amount of random rubbish at my house to fund it all....... This is in 1 year of owning the car...... I'm slowing it down a huge amount though. And my credit card hates me. Hence winter is paying it all back and saving for a turbo. This would be way more if I didn't install every last bit myself. 

I have barely touched my engine plans too...... ugh I should not have added this all up. 

But I absolutely love my car. If I could do it over i would have done things in a different order but would still have been in the same spot! We are just a little :screwy: about our cars.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I cant list them cause my spreadsheet at home 

the total is about $8900


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

sabba said:


> I have my life savings in my car ... what do you mean?


 lol... 



BrandonF said:


> Investment gains aren't always in the form of capital...


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

tint 35/5 -200 
projectors FK - 330 
amp arc audio -350 
front speakers hertz mlk - 600 
head unit- f90bt 500 
HID'S- 90? 
LED interior mod- 50 
coilovers fk - 650 
front bumper oetty - 800 
fog kit for bumper- 75 
front sun shade - 50 
intake neuspeed - 150 
tinted side markers ecs - 30 
LED tail lights oem - 350? 
LED license plate bulb- 30 
theres more like wires/batteries but i think thats the all if it 

o yeah lum sum of 4255


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

i think uber a3 summed it up the best. 

In essence I've spared no expense on modding my car and have no regrets...I am so emotionally attached, that to me its worth it even if its .... just a car. 

Safe to say i've reached the point to deminished returns... rods, peloquin, w/m tied into ECU, battery relocate, turbo upgrade (ummmmm x2) :what::what:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

I put my money into one Miata, and wrecked it. Pulled the parts off, and put them into another. I used them to a/x and go to track day. No way was I going to put in a suspension just to have it "look" right, every mod had to work to make the car stop better, and turn harder. Though the chrome rollbar I put in was one of the few functional/cosmetic items because of the design and that it was polished. When that car got run off the road up Del Puerto Canyon, I stopped modding. 

The only thing I've done to my A3 was put Lamin-X on the headlights and fogs, oh, and way better tires.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

haha man i wanted to post this thread up so bad... 
i'm scared to do my own list :banghead: 
after my car is completed which is less than 2 weeks i'll updated it at my first post lol!


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

IMO, you shouldn't add up tools, tires, pads, rotors, & shocks since those are consumables and would get replaced eventually anyways. 

At least that's what I tell myself... 

car cover 
sunshield 
Matte mirrors 
blindspot mirrors 
euro floor mats 
roof rack w/bike & snowboard attachments 
tint 
caliper bushings 
stainless brake lines 
GLI pedals 
stainless dead pedal 
torque arm insert 
BBS CH wheels 
KW V2 
VTDA intake 
flat bottom steering wheel and airbag 
hitch 
Hatch dog grill 
jack pad kit 
Haldex controller 
bunch of misc. stuff. 

damn, $8500 parts only. I have the about the same into my S4 too.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Ceramic-tinted glass including Open-Skye; $350 
Silly tinted stuff like sidemarkers, turn signal repeaters, Lamin-X headlights... total I dunno; $100? 
RNS-E; with fitting and general expenses... around $900? 
Bluetooth retrofit; about $500 
I paid another member here about $400 for the Votex kit, right before they went on sale... $400 
Painting and fitting for the Votex kit: $300 
carbon fiber to wrap bits... $50 
Car cover $50 
Full Sized spare with tire; $100 
BI-COLOR Full-Sized spare w/tire (should've bought the bi-color first time!) $100 
S3 pedal set w/dead-pedal; $150 
European mats; $80 
VAG-COM $300 
Spacers $100 
LED Tail lights & stuff: $350 
Valentine 1 radar + remote display, all hardwired; $500 
Trunk Liner; $50 

...there's probably more... 

But that puts me right around $4400. -That's not too bad, I don't think. 

It's not an investment, though... it's just plain expenditure. 

Keith


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

I want to say I'm "winning"...but I won't say how much.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

So I'm curious, how many of you keep all the stock parts when you are upgrading? When I sold my last vehicle, I pulled off all of the aftermarket bits and put everything possible back to stock (because, like someone mentioned above, it's not adding value to the car beyond what you paid). Sold all of my aftermarket bits on the forums over a couple weeks and had a nice big chunk of change to put right into the A3 (or down payment if you're more responsible!)


----------



## audiqtr (Mar 1, 2007)

Tint $160 
Weathertech Trunk Mat $110 
Rear Seat Cover $48 
Plate filler $120 

I just transferred my V1 and the hardwiring, so that's $0 

for a whopping total of $438 lol 

To me, all items except the plate filler is an investment, since they protect the leather, seats, dash, trunk etc...


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

JaxACR said:


> So I'm curious, how many of you keep all the stock parts when you are upgrading? When I sold my last vehicle, I pulled off all of the aftermarket bits and put everything possible back to stock (because, like someone mentioned above, it's not adding value to the car beyond what you paid). Sold all of my aftermarket bits on the forums over a couple weeks and had a nice big chunk of change to put right into the A3 (or down payment if you're more responsible!)


 
i have all stock parts minus exhaust, springs, swaybar, and intake.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

JaxACR said:


> So I'm curious, how many of you keep all the stock parts when you are upgrading? When I sold my last vehicle, I pulled off all of the aftermarket bits and put everything possible back to stock (because, like someone mentioned above, it's not adding value to the car beyond what you paid). Sold all of my aftermarket bits on the forums over a couple weeks and had a nice big chunk of change to put right into the A3 (or down payment if you're more responsible!)


 
Keep 'em all!!! There are tons of pluses in keeping them.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

eddiefury said:


> Keep 'em all!!! There are tons of pluses in keeping them.


 .... i have every plan on doing so, but I am running out of room. Watch out ECS,DBC, NAMS....lol


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

This is minus consumables, and i also hunt for deal and dont mind used parts 

RSB 270 
Endlinks 65 
DP 200 
Catback 240 
Intake 300ish? 
Ashtray delete 20 
Shifter stuffs 100 
torque insert 30 
lamin-x 20 
ziza yellow fogs (dead) 25 
Hoen yellows 45 

1315 so far. guess im losing  

Edit: i keep remembering stuff


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

sabba said:


> i think uber a3 summed it up the best.
> 
> In essence I've spared no expense on modding my car and have no regrets...I am so emotionally attached, that to me its worth it even if its .... just a car.
> 
> Safe to say i've reached the point to deminished returns... rods, peloquin, w/m tied into ECU, battery relocate, turbo upgrade (ummmmm x2) :what::what:


 turbo upgrade x2?!?! what are you up to out there on LI?


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

pioneer dead unit 200$ 
smoked marker lights 40$ 
forged spacer 50$ 

(i spend most of my money on my mk2) 

future plans for the audi 
euro headlight switch 
led tail lights 
s5 look-a-like head lights 
air ride 
rs4 rims 
double din conversion 
euro hatch 
apr stage 1 chip 
red leather interior


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

gas once a week. 
car payment once a month 
insurance payments quarterly 
inspection once a year 
vag com, bentley, self study manuals 
thermostat, ect senders, coolant. 
HID bulb, window switches 
oil changes, brakes, dsg oil/filter, plugs, coils,  belt, various filters, haldex oil/filter 
correct tools for above 
summer tires 
winter tires 
winter wheels 
Want but waiting on spare $$..... Bilsteins, Haldex sport controller 

shouldnt that be enough?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I want to say I'm "winning"...but I won't say how much.


 not to mention the massive amount of time you have not had your car  wait is the 3.2T even done yet?


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

tdotA3mike said:


> not to mention the massive amount of time you have not had your car  wait is the 3.2T even done yet?


 shame on unitronics, guess they are trying to perfect the final product. 

god knows they like to "show the car" and post a nice build thread on their site. 

guess this is the unforeseen price of going where no man has gone before!


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/3615/modsheetposter.jpg 
plus some other stuff i havnt added to the list yet 
i dont like to count $ tho. haha


----------



## tony a3 (Jul 31, 2010)

purchased in July, since purchase; 

Webasto Roof 1400 
complete votex kit 800 
ECS blindspot mirrors 90 
ECS Dice iPod kit 150 
RS4 reps 500 
S3 gearknob and ebrake cover 140 

Not too bad. But more on the way, I'm thinking either H&R sport kit, or a street mild coilover kit.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Currently I have put about $1500+ into my car for mods, and $1500+ for the new wheels/tires setup.

The PO put about $1500 into it.


Overall total is about $4.5-5k


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Wheel $1800
RSB $180
Ash tray delete $40
Bluetooth $320
APR $550
Downpipe $200
OEM Bi-xenon $850
Springs $250
Mirror caps $200
fix broken mirror $50
Air filter $55
Tint $140
Torque insert $40
New endlinks $140

Total:$4,815

suspension installs $500
Cupra lip $90
Swapping exhaust in and out $200
LED headlights, HIDs, canbus bought and sold $350

Down the tube total:$1,140:banghead:


----------



## gearshifter6 (Mar 18, 2007)

Work Wheels - $3000
S3 Bumper - $1200
Oetty Sides + Rear Skirt + Paint - $1000
Stoptech BBK - $800
H&R coilovers - $1000
OZ Wheels - $350
APR Flash - $600
Neuspeed Intake - $200
AEM Filter - $60
ATP DP - $400
Forge short shifter - $100
Shifter Bushings - $50
Tint- $80
Pendulum Mount - $140

Grand total: $8980

I've never added it all up before. Now that I have, I feel a lil sick to my stomach. Hopefully, I can make at least 70%-80% back when it comes time to sell everything.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

sabba said:


> shame on unitronics, *guess they are trying to perfect the final product.*
> 
> god knows they like to "show the car" and post a nice build thread on their site.
> 
> guess this is the unforeseen price of going where no man has gone before!


They're not even working on it.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm so pissed off for KB.. Complete BS.


Hey Dave how much to join the bonestock crew...and why????????


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

crew219 said:


> They're not even working on it.


wow that is horse****


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

After looking at everyone else's cost I feel kinda bad, I have almost 5k into my car and have yet to actually touch the motor on my car. The only thing I do have is a SS and the dogbone mount insert (which are technically part of the trans, not motor). I am scared to think how much I would have into the car if I also had a chip, intake, exhaust, dv upgrade and a few other odds and ends. That's easily another 2k, more-less.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Take a guess as I have no idea...first time listing mods 
*Exterior*
-45% tints
-votex kit
-smoked side markers
-oem aluminum side mirror markers
-oem no blind spot mirrors
-oem euro bi xenon headlight conversion
-oem euro led tails
-debaged rear sans rings 
-yellow fogs
-front plate delete

*Grip*
-h&r sport springs
-bilstein sports (sold)

```

```
-peloquin differential
-jic cross competition coilovers
-r32 front brake conversion
-goodridge SS lines throughout
-Tyrol sport brake caliber bushing
- hp plus pads
-ebc yellow(track)
-h2sport control arm bushing
-h&r rwb (sold)
-dangsr 28.5mm solid rwb
-bsh endlinks
-18" vmr vb3 gun metal on 245/35/18 kuhmo 
-stock 17" on Dunlop winter 
-18" oz ultralegerra on 245/40/18 nitto nt01

*Performance*
-Apr stage 3 kit
-ie rods and arp head bolts
-milltek turboback ( dp sold)
-Apr hiflo midpipe
-United motorsports stage 3 dsg flash
-another apr hpfp/numerous cam followers, new cam
-vf engine mounts
-INA subframe mount
-bsh pendulum mount
-eurojet alum valve cover
-rsw custom vta catchcan with battery relocate
-aquamist hfs6 with direct port injection and howerton engineering 1.5gallon tank
-bsh stage 1 Pcv (garbage)
-forge catchcan (sold)
-to be continued 

*Interior*
-tts line fbsw
-oem euro light switch
-awe boost gauge - sold
-defi boost gauge
-hardwired v1
-laser interceptor jammers
-garmin nuvi nav with ecoroute hd


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

sabba said:


> I'm so pissed off for KB.. Complete BS.
> 
> 
> Hey Dave how much to join the bonestock crew...and why????????


Lol, iModA3 took a few potshots at me on the forum saying that I was part of the "bonestock militia" hence the modlist.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

34k new car!


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*$38k Investment*

2.0 TFSI Premium Plus with six-speed S tronic®: $ 30,750
MMI® Navigation plus with iPod® interface: $ 2,050
Convenience Package: $ 1,275
Titanium Sport Package: $ 2,000
Open Sky panorama sunroof: $ 1,100
St Coils: $ 600
Window tint: $ 200
Black Emblems: $30
Front Plate Delete: $ 100
Custom License Plate: $50
Tow Hook Plate Holder: $50

Enjoying my first Audi: PRICELE$$


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

This one isn't NEAR as bad as the B7 A4 I had previously.

Exhaust: $600
Springs: $250 (sold immediately for coilovers)
Coilovers: $650
Intercooler: $750
Intake: $350
VOTEX Side Skirts: $150 (after paint)
Plate Frame: $40
Floor Mats: $80
Trunk Mat: $100
OEM GTI Pedals: $50
JL Audio 10wv6\Kenwood 300W Amp\Box: $150
Pioneer AVIC Z120BT:$1000 (with harnesses, dash kit, etc)


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure everyone will feel priceless :heart:


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

previous owner:
apr stage 3 - $5000
bilstein shocks/struts - $500?
H&R sport springs - $250?
thick ass rear sway bar - $200
OZ allegerita + tires - $2000
imported OEM divorced downpipe from Australia - $???
milltek catback - $1000?
tint all around - $300?
probably missing many more minor/subtle mods here and there

me:
tint on headlights to cover the orange sidemarker/reflector - $40
S3/s-line dsg shifter - $150
S3 aluminium mirror housings (oem) - $250
new rims - $800
OEM 2012 RNS-E PU - $800
oem 2011-12 N.America maps DVD - $120
glossy black front plate delete filler - $45
gawd knows how many laser washes - X*$10
gold plug magnetic engine oil pan screw thingy - $35
oem votex sides - $200

next on list:
oem votex rear spoiler - $150
S3 steering wheel - $1000?
Recaro bucket seats - $3000?


Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

the thread should be called where my money has gone..lol. I Bought my 08 last July low miles I have kept all of my stuff on an excel file but never totaled it up.. i am  with the car as it is almost other then getting a couple things installed. 

Here is the list since day one

revo flash
oil change, plugs coils, etc
oil change
foot rest upgrade
misc cap. Dealer items
trunk liner, backset cover, frame
second frame, key chain
forge diverter valve
miltek turbo back exhaust
rear sway bar
new wheels and tires
new springs/struts. Shocks
tinted windows
tire chaines
dsg service

$7200
I am just glad it was all cash not on a credit card and since day one I have paid more then double on the car payments.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I refuse. I don't want to know.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

am i the only one thinking "hmm wonder if i can buy that (insert part here) for cheap from him/her down the road?" as i go through these lists 

I'm not touching the engine for a while, but for me all i've done:

votex sides $300 installed
Thule roof rack/crossbars $220

$520

imminent:
window tint

at some point later than imminent:
Vag Com
lowering springs/coils
s3 mirrors
malone/APR stage 1 tune
something subtle besides my badge that says "TDI"


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I refuse. I don't want to know.


This


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

RedLineRob said:


> 34k new car!


let's just tell the truth...your last car was a total waste hehehehehehe


----------



## keithermadness (Mar 26, 2007)

BrandonF said:


> Invested :laugh:


With a decent rate of return, no doubt. :what:


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

great thread.

with the exception of a very limited few, cars are not monetary investments but they can pay huge emotional dividends/returns.

wheels & tires: $1,220 (but sold used stock set-up for $550) = $670 net
koni c/o's: $650 + $250 (labor)
votex sides: $100 (still not on car yet)
tint: $150

total: $1,820 net

well worth the money!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Car is up and finally running properly since I last posted in here.

I'm sure I'm well over $25k in all my mods.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Current expenses*
Llumar 35g window tint $430
Aspherical blue wing mirror glass $100
CH 028 wheel set up with michelin snows $1000
Custom Fab Grill (in progress) $800
Custom Carbon Fiber Center Caps (in progress) $100
Euro LED tail lights $340
Vortex skirts (sitting in the basement) $100

So far = $2770

*Upcoming over next two years* waiting on performance mods because I'm still under CPO and like the lasting pleasure I get from incremental changes to it.
HPA DSG and ECU flash $1100
HPA Supercharger $9000
Haldex upgrade $2200
Coilovers $1400
Magnaflow Exhaust $800
RS front and rear brakes $5000
Rear sway bar, engine mounts and a few other incidentals ???

OSIR Carbon Rear valance painted and installed $800
Aluminum mirror covers $500
19" Wheels and tires $2000
Integrated radar detector $2000

Total $24800

*Maybes*
RS or S3 Seats $3000
Leather arm rest covers $700
Flat bottom steering wheel conversion $900
shift knob swap $150
interior trim swap to beveled aluminum $800


Grand total when done $33,120 + price of car brings me to right around $60k

360hp/300lbs of torque AWD sleeper station wagon track demon - and no I probably won't be selling it for a long long time but I will most likely be getting some sort of TDI to replace it as my daily driver.

Estimated value of car after mods $28,000 with 35k miles on the clock by then.

And yes I'm a freaking moron for planning to put that kind of money into a car but I think it will be more fun to drive than a lot of cars that cost a whole lot more.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

rs rear brakes are same as S3 and R32 and GTI R


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp. said:


> rs rear brakes are same as S3 and R32 and GTI R


I'm aware of that. Am I supposed to say "RS, S3, R32 and GTI R rear brakes and RS front brakes" or just RS front and rear brakes. hehe


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

CCW Rims-$3500 + Falken Tires-$800 + Audi TT Multi Spoke Rim With Maragoni Winters-$1600 Custom Exhaust- $600 + Forge Twintake-$520+RS3 Shifter-$200+Aluminum Pedals-$250 + KW-V1 Coilovers-$1500+ JL Sub & Amp with Fiberglass Enclosure-$1700 + Focal Door Speakers With JL Amp-$1300 TOTAL-$11,970 FUTURE MODS-Unitronic Stage 2-$700, APR 3' Downpipe- $1000 , Headlight & Fog Light Tint-$40 , Brake Pads-$250


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> And yes I'm a freaking moron for planning to put that kind of money into a car but I think it will be more fun to drive than a lot of cars that cost a whole lot more.


This is exactly how I feel. :thumbup:


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

When I read the title to this thread, I thought maybe it was asking for mods you like and mods you thought were a waste of money. So, anybody want to chime in on mods they wouldn't do again, or do differently?

I've been doing a lot of the cheap mods, and I haven't found one I don't like.

FTMW:
Votex kit
Blackout the grill
dogbone insert
Add lumbar support and widen the bolster on the sport seat
Removeable limo tint on the openskye
Performance tires (Bridgestone RE960AS) in a wider size: 245/45/17


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

dreaminga3 said:


> So, anybody want to chime in on mods they wouldn't do again, or do differently?


Coilovers. Seeing that I have never adjusted them ONCE since I purchased them, I could've just spent my money on springs/shocks... and now I could justify getting air


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

krazyboi said:


> Coilovers. Seeing that I have never adjusted them ONCE since I purchased them, I could've just spent my money on springs/shocks... and now I could justify getting air


this is only true if the springs/shocks give you the exact stance you are after.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

2007 3 door S3 = €38,000 

3 sets of Pirellis = €1,500

That's it. I only spend mod money on my R32.


----------



## $$Rich$$ (Oct 14, 2005)

car.. $15,000 pd cash

window tint, $180 
smoked markers from ECS $5
smoked fender lights $20 (waiting for them to arrive)

magnaflow catback from ebay $275.. soon to be for sale (wife thinks it is too loud) 

my mods are weak i know.. but i paid cash so my act has been drained


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> 2007 3 door S3 = €38,000
> 
> 3 sets of Pirellis = €1,500
> 
> That's it. I only spend mod money on my R32.


How'd you get a 3 door S3 in LA?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

TBomb said:


> How'd you get a 3 door S3 in LA?


Think he had a thread couple months back go check  very detailed somewhat bc a]apparently famous ppl come in to play lol




$$Rich$$ said:


> car.. $15,000 pd cash
> 
> window tint, $180
> smoked markers from ECS $5
> ...


Live up to your ID please :heart::laugh::thumbup: Jk :wave:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

TBomb said:


> How'd you get a 3 door S3 in LA?


I didn't. I tried to get her here, but it's just a major PITA to do. Plus it'd cost too damn much. I decided to leave it alone and just enjoy my other car. 

My S3 is in Italy, my R32 is here.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> I didn't. I tried to get her here, but it's just a major PITA to do. Plus it'd cost too damn much. I decided to leave it alone and just enjoy my other car.
> 
> My S3 is in Italy, my R32 is here.


Ah yeah, remember that now.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

*Wasted:* *$2550* for the Audi Magnetic Ride adjustable sport suspension when I factory ordered my 2009 2.0TFSI Quattro A3. In retrospect, I hardly ever push the dash button to boost up the dampening rate - Typically only on a mountain pass drive. I've had many cars with sport suspensions before, both factory and aftermarket, and the high setting on Mag Ride is just a little too bone rattling for my old bones! I should have just ordered with the standard sport suspension.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Zetetic said:


> *Wasted:* *$2550* for the Audi Magnetic Ride adjustable sport suspension when I factory ordered my 2009 2.0TFSI Quattro A3. In retrospect, I hardly ever push the dash button to boost up the dampening rate - Typically only on a mountain pass drive. I've had many cars with sport suspensions before, both factory and aftermarket, and the high setting on Mag Ride is just a little too bone rattling for my old bones! I should have just ordered with the standard sport suspension.


hence it's not offered anymore


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Zetetic said:


> *Wasted:* *$2550* for the Audi Magnetic Ride adjustable sport suspension when I factory ordered my 2009 2.0TFSI Quattro A3.


only option i didnt order on mine cause i knew i was going aftermarket

unfortunately the package also came with sport seats so i'm stuck with crappy standard


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

mkim said:


> hence it's not offered anymore


Yep - It was available only for 2009 A3s. Conceptually, I thought it would be KOOL but in practice the dampening rates were not quite right at the top. The mag-ride change button engaged is too tight but the base setting is just right. I've wondered if the base setting is equivalent to the A3 "sport" suspension but I don't know. I've driven other cars with 3 position adjustable suspensions and most seem to be perfect at the middle setting.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

I knew they offered it on other cars but never knew it was available on the A3. Since they offer it with mulitple settings in other cars, I wonder if you could fine tune it through a vag com by changing voltage settings or a resistor running to the power on the shock might work too.


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

Huzzah! I wasted more money today!

40 bucks to get the resonator taken out and pipe put in its place.

I wanted to hear what it d sound like truly straight piped. Sounds like crap above 3000rpm. Awesome below.

40 bucks on monday to get the resonator put back in.

I will be back to where I was. Catless and mufflerless but with a resonator.

80 bucks well spent!


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

$300+ on a s-line flat bottom steering wheel 
gotta source an airbag now. - another $400+



Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------

